

Should Tesla or Google solve Nuclear Fusion - matt_l

Interesting article in the New Yorker this week.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.newyorker.com&#x2F;reporting&#x2F;2014&#x2F;03&#x2F;03&#x2F;140303fa_fact_khatchadourian?currentPage=all
According to the author, there is a risk that ITER will fail because it has become a Tower of Babel with so many governments involved. Should Tesla&#x2F;SpaceX or Google be working on Nuclear Fusion?
======
andymoe
Someone should! My money is still on the General Fusion [1] folks (inertial
confinement) to come up with something before or around when ITER gets online.
They at least have a hope of being able to build functional power plants that
don't cost billions if they can crack it. Jeff Bezos has invested a bit of
money in the project.

[1][http://www.generalfusion.com](http://www.generalfusion.com) <\- they
reworked their site!

~~~
o0-0o
I'm not sure if you get The New Yorker, but there is a fantastic long form
read on ITER in the current issue[1].

Reading it you can't help but think their effort was doomed from the start.

[1]
[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2014/03/03/140303fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2014/03/03/140303fa_fact_khatchadourian)

~~~
andymoe
Thanks for that! Looks like a great read.

